# Ft Meyers, FL, purebred male!



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

wow Jenna hes gorgeous...


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Would you like us to e-mail rescues for him?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Please do  That would be great.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I e-mailed grrmf,great, and ecgrr


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I got this e-mail and was hoping someone is able to answer her question

Is this dog an owner surrender? We have another Rescue, locally, checking on him.

Judi
Judi Brown, President
G.R.E.A.T. Rescue of NE Florida, Inc.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That I don't know. But owner surrendered dogs are PTS much more quickly, because they don't have to put a stray hold on them.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks. I passed on that information.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

They e-mailed me and found out that he was reclaimed.


----------



## gnelson35 (Apr 30, 2009)

located in largo just north of you,have my heidi,3yrs old would love a playmate...any contacts im interested in playmate...thank [email protected]


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

If you're looking for a second golden, Everglades Golden Retriever Rescue has a golden they've been fostering for several months, Ranger, who is good with cats, other dogs, and children; he has been slow to attract a new home because, it is felt, he is older; he's 7 1/2, but he's in very good health. He was an owner surrender who did take him to the vet. This is a photo of Ranger--he is in the South Florida area in a foster home--anyone interested in adopting him would need to fill out an application at http://www.egrr.org/


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

gnelson35 said:


> located in largo just north of you,have my heidi,3yrs old would love a playmate...any contacts im interested in playmate...thank [email protected]


If you are interested in a Golden, I will put you on my list. I have someone seeking a middle aged to senior female, and I'm taking it you want a young, playful male, since you were interested in this guy? Drop me a private message and let me know your situation. Thanks!


----------

